# combo dual ion/photo smoke/co detector??



## VelvetFoot (Mar 9, 2009)

I haven't found any either. I just recently looked at my smoke alarms (hardwired, interconnected) and they were all ionization types. I wound up buying 6 photo-electric/ionization smoke combos and 3 CO detectors. I'm going to have to add electrical boxes for the CO detectors but they should all be "smart" interconnected so that when one detector goes off they all go off with the number of beeps for either smoke or monoxide. An advantage, I guess, of getting separate CO detectors is that the ones I have last 5 years, vs 10 for the smoke detectors.


----------

